# Carbon Fiber Hoods



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Anyone know where to get a nice Carbon Fiber Hood. Also what's the difference between differnt brands? Hood Latches? Also what about the UV protection stuff? What does that do? What's a decent hood for a decent price? Thanks in advance


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Fiber IMages makes nice hoods.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fiber Images are the best - beautiful quality and very light.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Aren't CF hoods dangerous?

This is what I heard, please correct me if I'm wrong.

CF hoods don't crumple (unless they purposely put in a weak joint for it to break) so worst case head-on senario the hood will get pushed back or shoots back through the windshield.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

lol well what happens if ur not dumb... that won't happen :-D


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Fiberimages.com.....check it out for the durability test and top of the line Hoods....very sleek.


----------

